

Wuala encrypted cloud storage shifting to paid only service - levosmetalo
https://support.wuala.com/2014/06/shifting-to-paid-only-service/

======
levosmetalo
I have been a happy user of this service, but am now looking for alternatives.

I would prefer a seamless client side encrypted cloud storage with clients for
Windows, Linux and Android. It doesn't have to be free, but also not
expensive.

Any recommendation?

